# ccw wait times



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Applied for ccw back in feb this year and still waiting. Did it at warrington branch electronically with military dd214 showing combat action and still nothing. Just wondering if anyone else has done this. Talk about slow as snot.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Ha, took me almost 7 months.


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Dam! busted my bubble.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

My wife and some of her family took a class in the last year from Wayne Briske. They then took their paperwork down to the office in Ft Walton and walked out with theirs. I am pretty sure things are much quicker than they used to be. I have renewed mine twice already so I don't remember how long my initial one took but it was a while although not 7 months.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow! I really had no idea they took that long.

Amazing we have to pay money, take a gubbmint approved class, go through a bunch of red tape, have our backgrounds checked, and wait months and months to exercise what's suposed to be a Constitutionally protected right. Something wrong with a bunch of people in this country if you ask me.


----------



## Bluecape (Sep 29, 2016)

When I moved here from missouri last I applied for mine. They made a copy of my training certificate. About 3 weeks went by and I got a letter asking me to clarify some things on my certificate. They enclosed a copy of the certificate they got from the place that processes the applications. The copy was illegible. Why on earth didn't they look at it when they took it off the copier and make another copy while I was standing there? Anyway, I made them a clear copy, sent it to them and had mine back in the mail in about two weeks. I think it was january when I submitted it. I got it the second week of march.


----------



## Bluecape (Sep 29, 2016)

You want to hear real insanity? I got certified through the NRA to teach the classes in MO in 2004. I taught several classes a year until I moved to FL. I even took two levels of higher training through the NRA than was required to be an instructor and I wrote the class that my dad and I taught. I went back through my records and I taught more than 1000 students and certified them for the CCW permit in MO. When I went in to apply for my permit in FL I took my NRA instructor certifications. I was told that those didn't qualify me for a FL ccw permit, I had to have a piece of paper signed by an instructor. So I had my dad fill out a student course completion certificate and sign it and that was acceptable. Also having taken the MO hunter safety class would have certified me as well. What a joke!!


----------



## VA Boy (Feb 19, 2012)

I've had students get theirs back in a week while others took a month. Should turn fairly quick without a crisis in play.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

only took me about 3-4 weeks to get mine in november


----------



## Payatot (Jan 4, 2015)

*CCW wait time*



speckledcroaker said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Applied for ccw back in feb this year and still waiting. Did it at warrington branch electronically with military dd214 showing combat action and still nothing. Just wondering if anyone else has done this. Talk about slow as snot.


It should not take that long. I did all my paperwork and fees at the office in FWB and had my CC within 2-3 weeks. The DD214 is supposed to speed up the process not slow it down.


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

Wirelessly posted

The OLE Armed Citizen.
I turned my paperwork for mine in at the FWB location on the 20th. of March. You can go to the Agriculture website and track the progress of your permit. The website says they up to 90 days at the most to process the application. I've heard some people have gotten theirs back less than 30 days and others have taken 90 days. You should have been given an indentification number so you can track the progress on line. 

"GET'EM OFF THE BOTTOM"


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

I was talking to my wife and she pointed out that she got hers back in about 14 days. She did not walk out with it like I said earlier. 14 days is pretty much walking out with it compared to what wait times used to be.


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Bama... walk in, walk out. Easy Peezy


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Wife's was 14-15 days from apt to mailbox.


----------



## speckhunter944 (Jun 13, 2008)

I applied last March at Dept. Of Ag. in Ft. Walton took 2 -/2 weeks same length of time for my wife and son.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

It's a lot easier for me being a retired fed LEO .... mine's good for 5 years at a stretch and the renewal process is pretty easy. I don't have to go through the State processes and it's good in all fifty states. It should be that easy for everybody. IMO, it should be easier than that really ... what we should have is constitutional-carry nationwide for everybody but mental defectives, violent felons, and aliens (legal or illegal) ....no "permit" required.

I'd probably go even a step further regarding felons (in my perfect world.) Infringement of gun rights should be part of sentencing, not automatic. A judge should be able to determine at sentencing whether or not a felon should have his/her right infringed and for how long. It could be lifetime, five years, ten years, twenty years, or not at all depending on the convicted person's history and what crimes they've committed. _(I happen to be acquainted with a fellow who was federally convicted of one single white collar financial crime .... permanently banned now. That's just ridiculous. He's not violent, never been, not likely to be .... he oughta be able to defend his home & family )_


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

AndyS said:


> It's a lot easier for me being a retired fed LEO .... mine's good for 5 years at a stretch and the renewal process is pretty easy. I don't have to go through the State processes and it's good in all fifty states. It should be that easy for everybody. IMO, it should be easier than that really ... what we should have is constitutional-carry nationwide for everybody but mental defectives, violent felons, and aliens (legal or illegal) ....no "permit" required.
> 
> I'd probably go even a step further regarding felons (in my perfect world.) Infringement of gun rights should be part of sentencing, not automatic. A judge should be able to determine at sentencing whether or not a felon should have his/her right infringed and for how long. It could be lifetime, five years, ten years, twenty years, or not at all depending on the convicted person's history and what crimes they've committed. _(I happen to be acquainted with a fellow who was federally convicted of one single white collar financial crime .... permanently banned now. That's just ridiculous. He's not violent, never been, not likely to be .... he oughta be able to defend his home & family )_



You got screwed, mines good for 7 years.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Splittine said:


> You got screwed, mines good for 7 years.


Is that through the State of FL? 

They were only issuing us 1 year at a time when I first retired ... but started issuing five year cards not long after. All I have to do is certify I've not been convicted of a felony or domestic violence to renew. I don't think they even check. And I can do it via e-mail.

I don't carry often anyway ... but it's nice to be able to when I feel the need.


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

Splittine said:


> You got screwed, mines good for 7 years.




Good for 7 years in the 37 states FL had reciprocity with. I would rather have all 50 for 5. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

TFRIZZ30 said:


> Good for 7 years in the 37 states FL had reciprocity with. I would rather have all 50 for 5.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I said it tongue in cheek. I don't care to go to those 13 anyways. Ill stay in the South.


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Well, now I am in records review section because of past ( over 25 years ago traffic tickets) so i'm now officially screwed. I might get my ccw before new years or not.


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

woohoo license issued 3/31/17, now ima legal crazy ******* with a hogleg.


----------

